# Borde bomb stove



## Dykeskl (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a borde bomb stove that is very rare for sale. I do not camp often and have little knowledge about them but wouldn't mind letting someone have it that will appreciate the rarity of it. If you have any questions or any info on other forums to advertise it please let me know.


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

PM sent. I want it.


----------

